

Ask HN: Best places to ask "please review my startup?" question? - JarekS2

HN is a great place for that - but do you know any other good places with people that feedback is worth reading/considering?
======
nfnaaron
<http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/?biz>

~~~
JarekS2
Looks like a high traffic site that I haven't heard of. Thanks for the tip!

